# Are rib bones okay?



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's a pic. Does anybody else let their puppies eat these


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what is it exactly? A smoked bone from a pet store? 
FRESH Rib bones are fine for recreational supervised chewing, but it shouldn't be considered part of the diet. 
I would stay away from anything smoked as it can splinter and smoke flavoring can cause digestive upset in pups or older dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't feed rib bones. i give my dog beef, center cut
femur bones and whole femur bones, elk antlers and deer
antlers. i give him bully sticks and trachea as a treat.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I feed raw rib bones with no problrms.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I feed raw rib bones with no problem as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't trust a rib bone. maybe with a pup it may be ok. a rib
bone can splinter under the pressure of an older dog.
what kind of bone do both of you use? beef or pork?



Saphire said:


> I feed raw rib bones with no problrms.





Springbrz said:


> I feed raw rib bones with no problem as well.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> i don't trust a rib bone. maybe with a pup it may be ok. a rib
> bone can splinter under the pressure of an older dog.
> what kind of bone do both of you use? beef or pork?


venison and pork.

I would need to look at beef rib bones first...haven't had them given to me free yet so I have not added to Gus' diet.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't like smoked ribs. They are so thin that they shatter into large chunks that can cause problems. Reba ate one once, busted it up and swallowed the pieces whole and ended up throwing them all back up later on. That was the last time she got smoked rib bones.
As far as smoked bones go, I like the thicker, heavier ones for my dog. Buy them a size up from what's recommended for your dog. I've never had a problem with splintering or shattering with the Chasing Our Tails beef bones (not sure if you have those available to you) and have used them for about five years or so now. And as Onyx'd said: be cautious with young pups and older dogs. Smoked bones may make them a little loose and give some stomachaches.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I will clarify...I do not feed "smoked" anything so I cannot comment on such.

All bones I feed are fresh raw meaty bones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because the OP posted this in the _feeding our puppy_ forum, I assumed it was for recreational chewing, not raw feeding.
And what age the pup is plays into it as well....I would not feed a young pup rib bones from any mammal, unless the mammal was very young. When the adult teeth are in it should be no problem, but ribs are still fairly dense.


----------

